# The Westminster Thread... Feb 14/15



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So who's planning on going?

Marina and I will be flying in on Thurs the 10th and leaving Wed the 16th.

Toys and Juniors are showing on MONDAY the 14th. No times are out yet.

We will also be showing at the Progressive Toy Show on the 11th at the Hotel Pennsylvania.

Emma (Ch Bellarata's Glee by Design) will be showing at Westminster (OMG!! :smpullhair Her entry has been accepted (again with the OMG!) As long as Marina doesn't have a Junior Showmanship conflict - if she does and I can't her time changed, then Emma will have to sit this out (because I'm sure not showing her!)

Marina will be showing Lucy in juniors, which should be good for her. Lucy can be trusted to behave in the ring MOST of the time (unlike Emma who behaves SOME of the time LOL) 

So... anyone want to have a meetup?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Stacy, why wouldn't you show Emma? 

Best of luck to Marina in Juniors and with Emma!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Orla said:


> Stacy, why wouldn't you show Emma?
> 
> Best of luck to Marina in Juniors and with Emma!!!


Because Marina is the better handler and the last time I showed Emma in Best of Breed, we're lucky we didn't get excused! She didn't take a normal step, was just bouncing and hopping all over the place. So yes, not something I want repeated at Westminster!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I was just wondering when we'd be talking about this. I'm in. Can't wait. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

KAG said:


> I was just wondering when we'd be talking about this. I'm in. Can't wait. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


:chili::chili:

We are staying at the Affinia. Maybe a maltese get together on sunday?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll bring the champagne. 
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I wish! Maybe I'll be fortunate enough to make it to Westminster one day.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If only I can manage to pull myself away from my top secret spy project.....Sunday actually might be doable if Roo had a sitter.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope you guys have a great time showing - and good results!

I would love to go to Westminster one day - maybe sometime in the future!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love to get together!!! I'm definitely going to the show on Monday at the very least. Keep me updated on plans.

Debbie


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am coming up that weekend to watch Progressive and to hang out. I can't stay for Monday.  But I am so glad I will get to see friends.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

See you ladies there!! When and where will the champagne be?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> :chili::chili:
> 
> We are staying at the Affinia. Maybe a maltese get together on sunday?


Count me in, too!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Because Marina is the better handler and the last time I showed Emma in Best of Breed, we're lucky we didn't get excused! She didn't take a normal step, was just bouncing and hopping all over the place. So yes, not something I want repeated at Westminster!


aw no - Milo used do the same thing when my brother tried to stack him - he'd jump around the place trying to play with him! But would usually stay in the stack for me.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sounds like fun  wishing you the best and have a blast 

hugs
Kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

jmm said:


> If only I can manage to pull myself away from my top secret spy project.....Sunday actually might be doable if Roo had a sitter.


Wahoo!! :chili:



Luna'sMom said:


> I hope you guys have a great time showing - and good results!
> 
> I would love to go to Westminster one day - maybe sometime in the future!


I am looking forward to it!! 



harrysmom said:


> I would love to get together!!! I'm definitely going to the show on Monday at the very least. Keep me updated on plans.
> 
> Debbie


YEAH! :chili: Sounds great! We will probably be at the benching area on monday -- so you'll know where to find us! Looking forward to meeting you!



MaryH said:


> See you ladies there!! When and where will the champagne be?


Fantastic! We'll have to firm up plans for champagne closer to the event. Tues might even be an option because we won't be showing or anything that day.


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Count me in, too!


Wahoo!! Can't wait! This is going to be fun! Crazy... but fun :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

100% I'll be there! I was waiting to see what everyone was planning. Just waiting to see the schedule and when the meetup is planned this way I know what days to take the train into the city. 

SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

We're going to the show - looking forward to seeing Marina and Lucy in the ring!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations again Stacy and Marina! What an honor...you have worked so hard for this!!! :cheer: I wish I could go with you, but Malayah and I will be cheering for you from the sidelines.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes! I just found out that our friend, Judge Linda Pitts will be there too - she's VERY kind!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> 100% I'll be there! I was waiting to see what everyone was planning. Just waiting to see the schedule and when the meetup is planned this way I know what days to take the train into the city.
> 
> SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


YEAH!! Sunday or tuesday would work for us. I think I have family coming into town for Saturday, or we can do friday after the Progressive show? Just let me know what day works!
I'm open friday afternoon-evening, sunday or tuesday. Monday we'll be at the Garden but should be easily located in the benching area.



Sandcastles said:


> We're going to the show - looking forward to seeing Marina and Lucy in the ring!


Oh good! We'll see you there!



missiek said:


> Congratulations again Stacy and Marina! What an honor...you have worked so hard for this!!! :cheer: I wish I could go with you, but Malayah and I will be cheering for you from the sidelines.


oh thank you!! Not sure if we'll be there next year since Marina moves up to the Intermediate class but looking forward to experiencing it this year!!



Sandcastles said:


> Yes! I just found out that our friend, Judge Linda Pitts will be there too - she's VERY kind!


That is nice to hear :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish i still lived in Maryland i would definitely be going. Good Luck Marina, Lucy and Emma!!!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I am planning on going on Monday! Hope to see some of you there!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

lori said:


> I am planning on going on Monday! Hope to see some of you there!!


Lori, we will be there - PM me if you'd like to meet - I'm going to be in the junior area mostly, as I have a friend who is judging that class - let me know!

I've never been to a show, so - it's all new to me, and exciting!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Lori, we will be there - PM me if you'd like to meet - I'm going to be in the junior area mostly, as I have a friend who is judging that class - let me know!
> 
> I've never been to a show, so - it's all new to me, and exciting!


If it's the friend you mentioned earlier, she will be judging tuesday night finals, not during Monday. Here is the schedule for Juniors


_All Junior Showmanship preliminaries will be judged on Monday afternoon, with the finals to be held at 7:30PM on Tuesday evening. 
_

Finals will be judged in the 'big' area with the stadium seating, so you might need to plan to meet up with her at another point, because i think ringside is for the exhibitors, reporters, camera crew, etc. 

How far do you live from NYC? This is my first time going to Westminster, I have a feeling it will be very overwhelming!!

Here is the judging assignment for Juniors
_2011 Judges 

The Junior Showmanship Finals judge for 2011 is Mrs. Linda Pitts, Knoxville, TN. 

The Junior Showmanship Preliminary judges for 2011 are Mr. Douglas Johnson, Bloomington, IN and Dr. Bob Smith, New Orleans, LA. _

They will pick a small number of kids to advance to the finals (I think it is 10 out of 130ish) so to say the competition is stiff is an understatement!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If it's the friend you mentioned earlier, she will be judging tuesday night finals, not during Monday. Here is the schedule for Juniors
> 
> 
> _All Junior Showmanship preliminaries will be judged on Monday afternoon, with the finals to be held at 7:30PM on Tuesday evening. _
> ...


Thank you Stacey,

We are staying in the city for the week - my DH's (I said MIL - LMAO) (I meant to say stepmother) LMAO - see, I make mistakes, lots of them!) lives in the city - so it's a good time to visit.:innocent: 

I don't have the itinerary yet - but I am going on Monday also! I'm so excited to Maltese in the ring! I can't wait to see all the fluffs - it must be so exciting -:wub:

The map that we received with the tickets - looks very confusing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Thank you Stacey,
> 
> We are staying in the city for the week - my DH's MIL lives in the city - so it's a good time to visit.:innocent:
> 
> ...


Oh I know - very confusing. Plus they are doing construction. I think the benching areas are going to be a nightmare! I haven't gotten tickets yet, I need to see if they come with the entries, like they did for Eukanuba.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Stacy we will see you all there!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I want to go too....I am a wimp and could NEVER EVER travel to NY by myself :w00t:

If Elaine can't go...I might have to come with ....Stan :blush::blink:

When everyone figures out which day is the best...that's when i'll be there. :thumbsup:
...guess I can't bring Ava, eh?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be there again this year. Am game for anything. Would love to bring Tyler to a get together. It is kind of a madhouse and I can't even imagine with construction. Very congested in the benching area. Packed with people and tons of vendors around the area. 
Pat -- you just have to come. You could take a train and it's across the street from the hotel and in the same building as Westminster!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

chiarasdad said:


> Stacy we will see you all there!!


 
YEAH!!! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033: Glad both of our entries were accepted!!




The A Team said:


> I want to go too....I am a wimp and could NEVER EVER travel to NY by myself :w00t:
> 
> If Elaine can't go...I might have to come with ....Stan :blush::blink:
> 
> ...


If we have a meetup the other days besides monday, you can sneak Ava onto the train, right? What day would work for you??



Snowbody said:


> I'll be there again this year. Am game for anything. Would love to bring Tyler to a get together. It is kind of a madhouse and I can't even imagine with construction. Very congested in the benching area. Packed with people and tons of vendors around the area.
> Pat -- you just have to come. You could take a train and it's across the street from the hotel and in the same building as Westminster!!


Just let me know which day would work best for you for a meetup! I don't know how big our hotel room will be but we can all squeeze in!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, you can definitely bring Ava on the trains. I've taken Bonnie to NJ on a train, they don't mind at all.

Can't wait to meet everybody! I'll bring one bottle, but we'll need more...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This time of year I only work Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday - so any other day would be fine with me. Heck, I'd even take off on a Tuesday if I had to.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> This time of year I only work Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday - so any other day would be fine with me. Heck, I'd even take off on a Tuesday if I had to.


Just let me know which day works out best!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Selfish request, but I'm heading home after Groups Monday night. And Carina will only be there through Sunday. Pat, just before you get on the train in NJ call one of us. I for one would be happy to meet you at the NYC end!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

If you could get to my house, I'd be happy to take the train with you. Maybe we could even meet up at the train station. We'll figure something out!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Selfish request, but I'm heading home after Groups Monday night. And Carina will only be there through Sunday. Pat, just before you get on the train in NJ call one of us. I for one would be happy to meet you at the NYC end!


So maybe friday would be good? Could show at Progressive then take it to the hotel? Or just friday afternoon so people could bring dogs? 

Even if everyone can't meet up at the same time, we can maybe plan something else? 

We are there for the duration! I don't think I'll be able to do anything on saturday though (I think I have family coming to visit) but that doesn't mean you guys can't meetup without me, if that works better for people.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Woohoo!!! Very excited for you and Marina!!!!

Wish I could be with you!!! Will be cheering from the west coast big time!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very exciting!!! I could meet up on Friday, Monday, or Tuesday (or any other weekday), but probably not on Saturday or Sunday....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I should be good any day. Right now nothing on the schedule except Tyler's 2nd birthday on Feb 14


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in...Stacy send me your plans...we can meet up anytime..I'll stay in NYC that weekend instead of going up to CT


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I want to go too....I am a wimp and could NEVER EVER travel to NY by myself :w00t:
> 
> If Elaine can't go...I might have to come with ....Stan :blush::blink:
> 
> ...


 Pat...drive to my house and we can take the train in together! 


Snowbody said:


> I think I should be good any day. Right now nothing on the schedule except Tyler's 2nd birthday on Feb 14


 Tyler and Emma share the same birthday!!!!!!!!:w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> Pat...drive to my house and we can take the train in together!
> 
> ummm.....how far north of here are you Tammy? Is it hard to get to...I mean for someone who's not good at traveling out of their "comfort zone" :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> mom2bijou said:
> 
> 
> > Pat...drive to my house and we can take the train in together!
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> The A Team said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an hour north of you. Exit 109 on the parkway. And I'm about 2 miles from the parkway. Super easy!
> ...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I would love to meet up! Looking forward to the details of the meet up dates!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The A Team said:


> mom2bijou said:
> 
> 
> > OH! I think I can do that!!!! YES....I want to come!!
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> mom2bijou said:
> 
> 
> > OH! I think I can do that!!!! YES....I want to come!!
> ...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry if this is a dumb question...but do we need to buy tickets to watch the Westminster? and if so, how? thanks in advance!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

godiva goddess said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question...but do we need to buy tickets to watch the Westminster? and if so, how? thanks in advance!


Alice - you can get them on line. We bought them and sat for a little while but spent time in the area where there is grooming and there are vendors and we were able to walk down from seats and get close to ringside when it was time for the Maltese. So my feeling is not to spend that much $$ on seats. Don't know what others think but that's what happened last year.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ thanks Sue- What do you plan to do this year? Get tix to watch or just to meet up with SM gals? My NY office is RIGHT THERE actually...its right by Madison Sq Garden..lol..same block! I might be able to sneak out to watch the show...although I dont know how I can sneak Mia into the office with me? lol...hide her underneath the desk! haha


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

godiva goddess said:


> ^^ thanks Sue- What do you plan to do this year? Get tix to watch or just to meet up with SM gals? My NY office is RIGHT THERE actually...its right by Madison Sq Garden..lol..same block! I might be able to sneak out to watch the show...although I dont know how I can sneak Mia into the office with me? lol...hide her underneath the desk! haha


I think you have to get tix to get in but tix range in price. I plan to meet up whenever everyone says ok - was it Friday and hopefully see Juniors and Malts competitions so I can see Marina and see the other Maltese. You can't bring a dog to the show itself.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ OH...ok..obviously I know nothing about the show..lol. I will follow your lead...lol...are you talking about Fri 2/11/2011?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the progressive is always Friday...


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

The Westminster counts are out 9-8 should be a full house at the Garden.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

chiarasdad said:


> The Westminster counts are out 9-8 should be a full house at the Garden.


Lawrence - translation please. :blink:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

9 dogs 8 bitches sorry should have stated that LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

chiarasdad said:


> The Westminster counts are out 9-8 should be a full house at the Garden.


 
I know nothing about dog shows, so what do the counts mean and is JJ entered?

I'm going to try and fly up for the show and then hoping i could drive to Maryland to see my grandchildren.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

JJ is entered he is one of the 9 dogs


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

chiarasdad said:


> The Westminster counts are out 9-8 should be a full house at the Garden.


 
Larry, we're trying to figure out whether to come by ourselves and see the actual show....or to bring our dogs for a meet up " not during the show". I'm up for either way....even though I'd "like it all"....to see the show AND to bring Ava. 

I'll be driving up to Tammy's *(mom2bijou) and we'll be going from there....I am really getting excited!!! Just wish Ava could come and I want to see the show!!!!!!!!! She is quiet and a very good girl.....:innocent:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

chiarasdad said:


> JJ is entered he is one of the 9 dogs


Lawrance,

I'll be there cheering everyone on!!! It will be so exciting to see JJ compete!!

Debbie


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Who's going to the Progressive and when is it? In other years, I've come into the city on Sunday, just to see the dogs checking in to the Hotel Pennsylvania and shop at the vendors there, but I could definitely make it other days.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Progressive is Friday Feb 11th . It will be nice to see you again


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I know nothing about dog shows, so what do the counts mean and is JJ entered?
> 
> I'm going to try and fly up for the show and then hoping i could drive to Maryland to see my grandchildren.


Ooo...Debbie...if you come pls message me, i would love to meet you!!!



The A Team said:


> Larry, we're trying to figure out whether to come by ourselves and see the actual show....or to bring our dogs for a meet up " not during the show". I'm up for either way....even though I'd "like it all"....to see the show AND to bring Ava.
> 
> I'll be driving up to Tammy's *(mom2bijou) and we'll be going from there....I am really getting excited!!! Just wish Ava could come and I want to see the show!!!!!!!!! She is quiet and a very good girl.....:innocent:


Pat, I am on the same page with u on this dilemma!! I think it probably is best (logistically and less stressful) for us to come without the fluffs and watch the show and have lunch/or bruch/or dinner together. 

Do you know if you are coming on Fri 2/11? I want to make reservations at a nice place right there for us....but not sure what day and time works best for everyone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

godiva goddess said:


> Ooo...Debbie...if you come pls message me, i would love to meet you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be going when Tammy wants to go....doesn't matter to me.....:thumbsup: I don't mind leaving Ava home. *sniff*


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Tam and I were just txting...she mentioned Fri works... But i think we just want to know what day most SMers plan to attend, so this way we can all meet up and have a good time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

godiva goddess said:


> ^^ Tam and I were just txting...she mentioned Fri works... But i think we just want to know what day most SMers plan to attend, so this way we can all meet up and have a good time.


Sounds like a plan. Any day is ok with me. I want to see SMer's but I also hope we can still see the malts in the ring....if it's possible. Just let me know when to be at Tammy's and I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Sounds like a plan. Any day is ok with me. I want to see SMer's but I also hope we can still see the malts in the ring....if it's possible. Just let me know when to be at Tammy's and I'll be there :thumbsup:


We will be showing also at Progressive on Friday. Lawrence, are outside dogs allowed at the Progressive show? 

So Friday for the 'main' meetup then? This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> We will be showing also at Progressive on Friday. Lawrence, are outside dogs allowed at the Progressive show?
> 
> So Friday for the 'main' meetup then? This is going to be so much fun!


I feel so sad that I can't be there to meet all of you. Maybe next year after I get the knee surgery done. 

But, in the meantime ... I am sooooo thrilled for all of you getting together. And, for Marina and Stacy ... I am rooting for you and know you will be a hit! :chili::chili:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Sounds like a plan. Any day is ok with me. I want to see SMer's but I also hope we can still see the malts in the ring....if it's possible. Just let me know when to be at Tammy's and I'll be there :thumbsup:


me too- i would love to be able to do both. But restaurants don't allow dogs inside and since it will be cold in Feb, I doubt we can meet/have drinks inside a restaurants and still have our fluffs? Unless we can do one day meet up (drinks/ food) and another day we go watch the show and bring fluffs? Wait...no fluffs are allowed in the show...lol.ok im kinda confusing myself..heheh...



bellaratamaltese said:


> We will be showing also at Progressive on Friday. Lawrence, are outside dogs allowed at the Progressive show?
> 
> So Friday for the 'main' meetup then? This is going to be so much fun!


I can do Friday or Sat...I am pretty flexible. Whatever works for most people, works for me too. Stacy, what time is the progressive show on Fri? Do you think we should do lunch or dinner? I think ideally, most of us would like to watch some of the dog show and then meet up for drinks. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I feel so sad that I can't be there to meet all of you. Maybe next year after I get the knee surgery done.
> 
> But, in the meantime ... I am sooooo thrilled for all of you getting together. And, for Marina and Stacy ... I am rooting for you and know you will be a hit! :chili::chili:


I wish I would meet you Marie!! next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was thinking of trying to come with Tyler on Friday to meet up with people and hopefully their fluffs - maybe at a hotel room - thought Stacy mentioned something like that (kind of like we did at nationals). What time is Progressive and can we bring our pets? The hotel Pennsylvania seemed very dog friendly (at least in the lobby last year) and then on Monday I would come without Tyler and see the show, vendors and behind the scenes - toy group and juniors showing. Could do lunch or dinner then - working around show times. 
Does this make any sense? Want to see everyone.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think they allow dogs other than show dogs at the progressive... unless you sneak them in...I'll probably leave Mox home. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone...any plans for the weekend?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat....don't worry I'm free anyday! Just waiting to see what everyone decides. I'm fine with bringing no fluff if we all meet up and do lunch/dinner/ or drinks. What time is the Progressive to and from on Friday?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> Pat....don't worry I'm free anyday! Just waiting to see what everyone decides. I'm fine with bringing no fluff if we all meet up and do lunch/dinner/ or drinks. What time is the Progressive to and from on Friday?


I can go any day also. So I guess we'll just wait and see what day ends up being the best.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I can go any day also. So I guess we'll just wait and see what day ends up being the best.


 sounds like a plan!:chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Is there a Plan???? Curious minds want to know?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stacy....what time does the Progressive show start and end on Friday 2/11? Should we confirm things and try to plan a lunch or dinner for that day for whoever wants to go? It's getting close! 

Pat...you still in? What does everyone think?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Stacy....what time does the Progressive show start and end on Friday 2/11? Should we confirm things and try to plan a lunch or dinner for that day for whoever wants to go? It's getting close!
> 
> Pat...you still in? What does everyone think?


I agree. Have no idea what time the Progressive is...or what it is. :blush::blush: But I'm in.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I agree. Have no idea what time the Progressive is...or what it is. :blush::blush: But I'm in.


Same here... just let me know times and places and I'm there. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok so hopefully Stacy can guide us and then we can pick a restaurant to go to before or after depending on the time. I really can't wait to see everyone!!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would love if we can do something after Progressive. The show just closed this week though, so the ring times are not available yet. They should be out next week, I would imagine.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Progressive just closed on Wednesday so the judging program is not up yet, but boy, I sure wish it was!!

It will be listed here when it's available 
MB-F Show # 252 Progressive Dog Club - Friday February 11, 2011

There is a decent maltese entry so that will be fun to watch! Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we will get into NY when we are scheduled to!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina or Stacy - what is the Progressive?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

YOU ALL have to promise to take lots of pics of the whole time and post here : )

I wish I could be there with all of you : )


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Carina or Stacy - what is the Progressive?


Sue,

It's a dog show sponsored by the Progressive Dog Club of NYC. It's held upstairs in the Hotel Pennsylvania each year.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> It's a dog show sponsored by the Progressive Dog Club of NYC. It's held upstairs in the Hotel Pennsylvania each year.


And it is different from an all breed dog show in that it is just for the toy group, so it is classified as a Specialty show. There are a few other clubs that host Specialties for toys only, but not that many. In fact, this will be the first one I have attended. (I have been to an all toy "match," but never one that was a real show).


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish I had known about the progessive earlier on too. Tammy and Pat had mentioned it on FB, but I had already asked my boss for Monday the 14th off to see the toy group in Westminster. I hope to meet a lot of you in Westminster. The guy at MSG said that everyone can go down and see the dogs before the show - is that right?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Edith if we do dinner though after the Progressive depending on the time will you still be able to come? PLEASE SAY YES!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I would love to join you guys after the Progressive - hope it's after 5pm though


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So are we meeting Friday for sure..I'll be going to the progressive...with who else?
Is Friday the day everyone's getting together? Kinda makes sense.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm up for anything. I'd like to bring champagne, though. I'm hoping at some point we can go to Stacy's room {I'm sure it will be tight} and have a toast for all of SM. I also think we NY'ers should come up with a restaurant. No offense to anyone. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> I'm up for anything. I'd like to bring champagne, though. I'm hoping at some point we can go to Stacy's room {I'm sure it will be tight} and have a toast for all of SM. I also think we NY'ers should come up with a restaurant. No offense to anyone. LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


I like the way you think Kerry. I'll be going to the Progressive and the show itself on Monday and am around any other days over that weekend if anyone's in town and free. Have alerted my DH and DS that they might not see me that weekend


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

KAG said:


> I'm up for anything. I'd like to bring champagne, though. I'm hoping at some point we can go to Stacy's room {I'm sure it will be tight} and have a toast for all of SM. I also think we NY'ers should come up with a restaurant. No offense to anyone. LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


 YES! Pick the place and once we know the Progressive show time maybe we should get a head count and then make reservations. Ok city girls....it's up to all of you to choose the place! :aktion033:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

yea...would love to know the headcount! i have a place in mind....but anyone else, please feel free to chime in!!

cant wait to see everyone


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So its Friday? There's a possibly that I might bring Elaine too, but she won't know until it gets closer as her mother's been ill.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The schedule is still not up - UGH! Nothing like leaving it to the last minute for Mb-f! I might have family in town on friday so if lunch/dinner is after 2 pm, that would work best for me. I know there are some who don't get off work until later, so hopefully this will work out! I was supposed to see them on saturday but they are going away for the weekend and are coming into NY on friday instead.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

ok..so r we meeting fri or sat??


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

godiva goddess said:


> ok..so r we meeting fri or sat??


Friday would work better for me...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

ok..so friday 2/11 around 2:15 pm?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

godiva goddess said:


> ok..so friday 2/11 around 2:15 pm?


I'm available anytime on Friday...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The A Team said:


> So its Friday? There's a possibly that I might bring Elaine too, but she won't know until it gets closer as her mother's been ill.


I for one would love to see Elaine again.  

I think Stacy and I will both be on the lookout for the Progressive ring times and post them as soon as we see them.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^k. i said 2:15 bc Stacy mentioned anytime after 2pm.

im counting 10 pp so far? im going to call to see if the place i like even has a spot for 10 at that time..haha....but im not going to make any reservations yet. any other NYers, please feel free to call around to see if any of your suggested venues have spots for at least 10 pps on Fri 2/11 around 2:15pm.

then once we know what place is actually available, we can choose pick the winner...lol!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

carina, do you think fri around 2:15 sounds plausible? hate to be pushy but if we at least have 10 peeps, its an awkward number to walk into a (relatively) nice NYC restaurants on Fri sans reservation. i think we need to secure at least a location and time and if some pp want to join later, they are welcome to. thoughts?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

godiva goddess said:


> carina, do you think fri around 2:15 sounds plausible? hate to be pushy but if we at least have 10 peeps, its an awkward number to walk into a (relatively) nice NYC restaurants on Fri sans reservation. i think we need to secure at least a location and time and if some pp want to join later, they are welcome to. thoughts?


I am afraid the ring time could be as late as that or even possibly later (although that would be unusual). Generally, ring times range from 8am-3pm for class dogs at an all-breed show. Usually, group rings start between 2-3 and run until 5. But this particular show is just for Toys, so the group ring time would be also "set" I imagine. Lawrance might be able to give us a better guide of how it will work at this show, since he has been there before.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ uhh..ok..well then maybe we shouldn't do lunch...how about drinks + snacks..say around 5:30pm? although thats also the after work happy hour crowd but thats fine with me, as long as it is fine with all of you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice - I don't think we can count on earlier if we don't have the Progressive time. And if it turns out to be 5pm we'll never make drinks at 5:30pm. I think you have to wait until that schedule comes out to figure anything. Maybe we should figure an early dinner -- sometime after 6pm so that those after work can join us and it isn't too late for those who have to leave and get back to NJ like Pat. I'm going to be there Friday but also monday in case anyone wants to do lunch that day or something that day/night. Heck I'm around all weekend. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Happy Hour would be great on Friday! Woo hoo!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Alice - I don't think we can count on earlier if we don't have the Progressive time. And if it turns out to be 5pm we'll never make drinks at 5:30pm. I think you have to wait until that schedule comes out to figure anything. Maybe we should figure an early dinner -- sometime after 6pm so that those after work can join us and it isn't too late for those who have to leave and get back to NJ like Pat. I'm going to be there Friday but also monday in case anyone wants to do lunch that day or something that day/night. Heck I'm around all weekend. :HistericalSmiley:


I totally agree with you Sue! The type A in me is freaking out a bit bc I know it might be tough to sit down for dinner in a relatively nice place for a large party (10+) on a Friday night if we dont make any reservations first...lol...and, any relatively nice place would require some advance time esp given our large group....just want to make sure we have a smooth plan...I dont want a group of us to walk around NYC in Feb weather without a place to sit and get our drinks on! :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in for the for Friday get together. Pat let me know if you are still driving to my house and taking the train in with me!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I can't believe the schedule is STILL not out!!! 

I agree with Carina though - that sometimes shows can go up until 5pm but since this is a toy show, it will probably end earlier. I think 5ish is a good time to plan to meet up for an 'official' meetup. I'm going to leave where to go entirely to you native New Yorkers - I've never been and have no concept of where we will be! 

If anyone needs to leave dogs in my room while we got out, that is fine! I'm going to have three dogs there - Lucy, Emma and Andrew.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

You probably can all make it by 5. The only problem I see is that the judge for Maltese is judging 11 of the 23 breeds and the total count for the show is 504 total dogs in all breeds. Some breeds have a large entry so some of the judging will take some time to complete. I guess ladies you will have to wait for the Schedule. I just hope we dont have the early ring time. LOL. Either way I hope you all have fun at lunch or dinner
ENTRY	BREED	BREAKDOWN
4	Affenpinschers 1-1(1-1)0
4	Brussels Griffons 0-1(1-2)0
51	Cavalier King Charles Spaniels 12-26(12-1)0
33	Chihuahuas (Long Coat) 8-10(9-6)0
25	Chihuahuas (Smooth Coat) 6-7(7-5)0
34	Chinese Cresteds 4-12(12-6)0
2	English Toy Spaniels (B & PC) 0-1(1-0)0
5	English Toy Spaniels (KC & R) 0-3(2-0)0
31	Havanese 3-9(12-7)0
23	Italian Greyhounds 2-9(7-5)0
10	Japanese Chin 2-1(6-1)0
14	Junior Showmanship Competition	
15	Maltese 5-1(6-3)0
1	Manchester Terriers (Toy) 0-0(1-0)0
19	Miniature Pinschers 4-5(7-3)0
47	Papillons 18-13(14-2)0
14	Pekingese 6-1(4-3)0
32	Pomeranians 8-14(8-2)0
4	Poodles (Toy) 1-2(1-0)0
42	Pugs 6-16(13-7)0
34	Shih Tzu 14-8(9-3)0
4	Silky Terriers 0-0(1-3)0
3	Toy Fox Terriers 0-0(1-2)0
64	Yorkshire Terriers 19-26(14-5)0


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^Stacy, r u staying near MSG?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*chiarasdad-* thank you for the info!! you are welcome to join- every one is welcome! Im thinking maybe we shouldnt even make dinner plans? how about just a location and time, and we can meet and have drinks/order food if anyone wants to.....is that easier?

related question- is the list posted in chronologically? meaning..the Chihuahua shows before Malt? I would love to go watch that..


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

The order you see is just alphabetical. The order of judging is stated when the schedule comes out. Thank You for the invite!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> ^^Stacy, r u staying near MSG?


We are staying at the Affinia Manhattan
371 Seventh Avenue,
New York, NY 10001
31st and 7th

I think it's pretty close to the Hotel Pennsylvania, where the Progressive show is at

The list that Lawrence posted isn't what order the dogs will be judged in, still waiting for the judging program!! I also hope we don't have any early ring time since we will be getting in late and then have to bathe dogs for Friday.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> *chiarasdad-* thank you for the info!! you are welcome to join- every one is welcome! Im thinking maybe we shouldnt even make dinner plans? how about just a location and time, and we can meet and have drinks/order food if anyone wants to.....is that easier?
> 
> related question- is the list posted in chronologically? meaning..the Chihuahua shows before Malt? I would love to go watch that..


Al...will it be harder for us to converse and hang out if we don't have a reserved table somewhere? I am just thinking it might be hard for 10 or so of us to be standing at a bar with no table to sit around at? What's the head count so far? 

Here's who I counted so far:
Tammy- mom2bijou
Alice-godiva goddess
Leslie-moxies mom
Sue -snowbody
Stacy -bellarata
Marina -bellarata
Carina-cloudclan
Pat-2maltmom
Elaine-maybe
Sophia -princessre
Debbie-harrysmom
Edith -Johita (if we get together after 5 she can meet us)
Kerry-KAG
Debbie -mysugarbears (not 100% sure if she's coming yet?)
Lawrence-chiarasdad

This is a rough list. Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Tam- you read my mind! that was why I was being pushy before about finalizing...lol....i said cocktails/snacks sans reservations only bc it seems like no one is confirming their time and / or attendance...so I dont even know if I should make a reservation??

If everyone is ok with 5:30pm on Friday then I can call to inquire. Again, NYers, please feel free to suggest venues!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ ok so I counted 15 so far. I am going to call and ask for a table for 15 on Friday 2/11 @ 5:30 PM. Then, if anyone else suggest another venue, I will just cancel mine.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> ^^ Tam- you read my mind! that was why I was being pushy before about finalizing...lol....i said cocktails/snacks sans reservations only bc it seems like no one is confirming their time and / or attendance...so I dont even know if I should make a reservation??
> 
> If everyone is ok with 5:30pm on Friday then I can call to inquire. Again, NYers, please feel free to suggest venues!!


It's hard b/c the time for the show is not confirmed! :smpullhair: 
I think 5:30 sounds good. See what the place says. If the show lets out earlier then we can always go there and have drinks before our reservation. But at least we have a table for when we need it. 

Ok everyone...RAISE YOUR HAND if you are 100% interested in going to dinner so we can get a better head count! :HistericalSmiley:

I am in :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm raising my hand!

If it's a bar scenario - keep in mind Marina is only 12  Dont' know if they have places that require 21 and over to enter.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ LOL!! Love ya Tam!

OK- UPDATE

I called the place and they are holding a table for 15 under my name.

For security reasons, I am going to set up a private event invite for us on FACEBOOK. I looked at the list and seems like overwhelming majority of you are already my FB friends- lol!! 

On the private invite, I am going to write the name of the restaurant, time, address, etc. 

Anyone who wants to join (everyone is welcome!), please either reply in this thread and I will pm you the details, or pm me, and I will reply w/ the details.

I am only doing this, bc this way I can be up to date with the headcount and change my reservation # accordingly.

xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stacy...I think we'll be ok being we are going to a restaurant. Marina should be fine!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm raising my hand!
> 
> If it's a bar scenario - keep in mind Marina is only 12  Dont' know if they have places that require 21 and over to enter.


stacy, yes kids are allowed there. cant wait to see Marina!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> ^^ LOL!! Love ya Tam!
> 
> OK- UPDATE
> 
> ...


UM you did not raise your hand!!!! LOL just kidding!!!!!!

Good organizing! Thank you for doing this. I'll update the list on my previous post too as we get confirmed names. (so long as I can edit that post).


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ actually Tam if you get new names can u txt me or email me? its easier for me to keep up to date.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

^ of course!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My paw, um hand is up Alice, do you want to PM me with info. Thanks for taking this on. I just couldn't figure doing anything until we knew the time but I'm assuming it will be out by then. Anxious to find out where. I don't know places in that area.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Ladies dont include my wife and I in the count I doubt we will make it.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> My paw, um hand is up Alice, do you want to PM me with info. Thanks for taking this on. I just couldn't figure doing anything until we knew the time but I'm assuming it will be out by then. Anxious to find out where. I don't know places in that area.



Sue, no worries, thats bc theres really nothing good in that area!!! lol!! :w00t:
im bummed bc the place i called called me back to say they need to have the events coordinator call me tm bc our party size is too big- lol!! i kinda had this feeling so i wanted to reserve early,..sigh....so..i have one place on hold, making reservations in another around the midtown west area...sigh........B)

once i have a confirmation i will send invite and send u a pm!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Raising my hand here too


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Johita said:


> Raising my hand here too


you were already in the count babe :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

godiva goddess said:


> you were already in the count babe :thumbsup:


 
Thanks, I didn't know if I needed to confirm. Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ i took the #s off Tam's list 

UPDATE-

No Facebook invite have been sent out bc I currently have 2 places on hold...I prefer one over the other but I have to wait to find out...once I do, those of you on Tam's list will get a FB invite from me or a pm from me if you are not on my FB.
*
EVERYONE is welcome* so pls either email me or Tam and I will update my reservation #. because it is Friday night in NYC and we already have a big group, please try your best to let us know if you will join as soon as you can...this way we can accommodate everyone. 

Lastly, for safety reasons, I ask everyone to please refrain from posting our meet up details on SM or any public internet forums. Lets keep the details to my private FB invite (which all of you will be able to comment and view guest list) and pms. I totally trust all of us SMers but it is the world wide web and we never know who is lurking!!

cant wait!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Johita said:


> Thanks, I didn't know if I needed to confirm. Can't wait to meet everyone


 YES! So glad you are coming Edith! I'm gonna give you a big hug when I see you!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in...Thanks..Tammy for putting me on the list.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

UPDATE:

I have spoke to 3 relatively nice places in the MSG/Theater Dist/Midtown West area and they all propose the same 2 options for us:


1) NO Reservations- we can eat/drink at the lounge/ bar area. There should be seating at 5:30 pm time frame but it is not guaranteed.

OR

2) Reservations- but with a prix fix 3 course dinner (35 dollars per person, not including alcohol). Both places have good food and nice ambience. I know 3 course sounds alot but this is *New York portion* so it is not- LOL!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

*EDIT TO ADD: The reason for the Prix Fix requirement is because of our LARGE PARTY SIZE...lol...for parties of 11+ most restaurants require it.* 

I am inclined to go with option 2 but I am fine with option 1 if that is what the group prefers.

Please let me know either by replying on this thread or PM *ASAP*...I need to lock something down. Thanks!!! xoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

godiva goddess said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have spoke to 3 relatively nice places in the MSG/Theater Dist/Midtown West area and they all propose the same 2 options for us:
> 
> ...


 
I am okay with either option.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> YES! So glad you are coming Edith! I'm gonna give you a big hug when I see you!!!


 
Me too Tammy! Can't wait to meet you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am ok with either option also!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am ok with either option as well. 


Hey good news. :chili::chilirogressive's judging prorgam is now available: http://www.infodog.com/jps/252/jpg252.pdf

Maltese Ring time 10:30

Toy Puppy Group Ring time 4:30
with Best in Show to follow that.

Wow, just looked IGs don't show until 3pm and there are 23 of them. Looks like they are going to be what everyone is waiting for.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> I am ok with either option as well.
> 
> 
> Hey good news. :chili::chilirogressive's judging prorgam is now available: http://www.infodog.com/jps/252/jpg252.pdf
> ...


Well, I'm pretty sure we don't have to worry about staying for group :thumbsup: And even more good news - Marina doesn't have a Junior Showmanship conflict. I guess that 10:30 will be an ok ring time... Wish it was noon though, LOL!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply guys!!

well..i guess my question should have been better phrased:

Do you guys affirmatively want option 2 (sit down and dine at our reserved table) or simply option 1 (we can meet at lounge area and order drinks/snacks and sit so long as there are available seats?)

I ask this bc for option 2 (our own table) I need to use my credit card to hold our reservation. If everyone doesnt mind just meeting for drinks (option 1) then I won't bother giving them my credit card to hold any table. 

Thanks!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> thanks for the quick reply guys!!
> 
> well..i guess my question should have been better phrased:
> 
> ...


I'll vote for sit down and dine, but I'm open for anything!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I went through most of this thread and have to admit about 90% of it didnt make any sense to me...hhahaha...I know NOTHING about dog shows! But it does sound like a LOT of fun...I wish I could join you all but absolutely no way am I ever going to get time off work!  Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I still don't mind either way


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I still say sit down and dine. Just because we would have our own little area. But I'm fine with either.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I could go for sit down and dine too. Funny but the $35 for three course is the prix fixe price of restaurant week in NYC so for NYC it's a good deal. I'm also not much of a drinker and I think it's a little chaotic at a bar and I think we'll all be hungry by then. Seems a little more civilized I also know that the restaurant will include a tip in the final bill...almost always do that with over 6 people. Alice - will they just use your credit card to hold the table and then we can all pay cash that night? Don't think they'd like to run 15 cards thru the machine. LOL


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ yes Sue, we can pay them in any way (cash, credit etc) on 2/11 and my CC is only used to hold our spot. But, if we renege on the reservation (i.e., no show) then they will charge my CC a penalty fee. 

So, I prefer not to use my CC unless the group affirmatively wants a table. 

And, yes, I think 35 is a really good deal for NYC!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Allrighty!! 
After many emails and calls with my right hand gal, aka Tammy (hehe) we have decided to reserve a table at the venue.

I will be sending Facebook Invites ONLY to those who have affirmatively responded to attendance by either reaching out to Tam or I. If you do not get a FB event invite from me, please do shoot me a pm or post here. 

Again, this is open to EVERYONE- If anyone else wants to join, please do reach out to either Tam or I asap so I can update the reservation accordingly. 

I think the venue looks great- Cant wait to have fun with SM family!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's like bringing "Babcock" to NYC!!!!!! LOL! And I did some serious multi tasking all while conversing with you LOL! Al....you did a good job organizing! Can't wait to see everyone!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Tam, I am very aware of your multi tasking while conversing w/ me...LOL!!! impressive!

Babcock II!!! WOO HOO!! 

*<<boom chikka bow wow>>*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice - the place looks great. Never heard of it. I love the description in Zagat's. Hope the outside of New York doesn't match the inner decor description.:w00t::HistericalSmiley: Thanks so much for putting this together.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Sue, sure, my pleasure! Cant wait to hang out with the lovely ladies of SM!!!

I think the location is close enough..I know some ladies are staying around the Times Sq area...hopefully this is close enough for all of us.

going to google its review on Zagats now!

Soo excited- we are gonna have so much fun!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Well, I went through most of this thread and have to admit about 90% of it didnt make any sense to me...hhahaha...I know NOTHING about dog shows! But it does sound like a LOT of fun...I wish I could join you all but absolutely no way am I ever going to get time off work!  Hope you all have fun!


I sure wish you could make it!! Would love to meet you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok I have some Progressive show questions! Stacy and Carina attention!! hehe

Do we have to pay to go to the Progressive?

I don't know that Pat and I will come in the for malts at 10:30am being dinner isn't until 5:30. That's a LONG day plus a train ride. What does everyone do all afternoon? Are their vendors? What's everyone doing all day after the malts show?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok so apparently i missed this thread altogether!!! tammy put me on to it and i am so so saddened that i made plans with my bf to go to the knicks/lakers game on 2/11. why did it have to be the same day ? we were planning on meeting up to eat after work n then going to the game .. ( never been to a basketball game by the way ) my question is what are u ladies going to be doing ealier ? i am so saddened that i wont be able to go it would have been perfect being that its pay day lol. i hope have a blast , i expect to see many pics!! and if you guys on what to do between 12 p and 530p let me know i would be inclined to take a half a day just so i can meet you !!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ok so apparently i missed this thread altogether!!! tammy put me on to it and i am so so saddened that i made plans with my bf to go to the knicks/lakers game on 2/11. why did it have to be the same day ? we were planning on meeting up to eat after work n then going to the game .. ( never been to a basketball game by the way ) my question is what are u ladies going to be doing ealier ? i am so saddened that i wont be able to go it would have been perfect being that its pay day lol. i hope have a blast , i expect to see many pics!! and if you guys on what to do between 12 p and 530p let me know i would be inclined to take a half a day just so i can meet you !!


Many of us will be at that Progressive show earlier and staying between when Maltese show and when Juniors show, so if you could make that we could see you there. 

10:30 Maltese and 11:45 Juniors


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Ok I have some Progressive show questions! Stacy and Carina attention!! hehe
> 
> Do we have to pay to go to the Progressive?
> 
> I don't know that Pat and I will come in the for malts at 10:30am being dinner isn't until 5:30. That's a LONG day plus a train ride. What does everyone do all afternoon? Are their vendors? What's everyone doing all day after the malts show?





uniquelovdolce said:


> ok so apparently i missed this thread altogether!!! tammy put me on to it and i am so so saddened that i made plans with my bf to go to the knicks/lakers game on 2/11. why did it have to be the same day ? we were planning on meeting up to eat after work n then going to the game .. ( never been to a basketball game by the way ) my question is what are u ladies going to be doing ealier ? i am so saddened that i wont be able to go it would have been perfect being that its pay day lol. i hope have a blast , i expect to see many pics!! and if you guys on what to do between 12 p and 530p let me know i would be inclined to take a half a day just so i can meet you !!


Tammy, Pat, Liza and anyone else from SM coming on Friday to see, or be in, the Progressive - if any of you want to come back with me to my apt or neighborhood after the Progressive and before dinner it's fine with me. I'm a very short subway ride away from Penn Station...about 10 minutes tops. That way you won't have to just be hanging around until dinner. We could get in something simple for lunch (like pizza) and just relax. Of course you'd have to put up with Tyler for entertainment. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sue! How sweet of you!!! Thank you for the offer. Even if we don't make it in for 10:30 maybe we will be in the city for noon? Watch some of the show and then go back to your place. 

Liza...was gonna email you back....come meet us during the day! This way you can have "girl" time with us and then boyfriend time at night. Sounds like a perfect day to me!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds great i can work for half a day and then meet ya , so question ? what exactly is progressive ? whos going ? and how much is it ? and susan that is so sweet i would love to meet up with u , tammy and pat , how cool would that be ? and to meet tyler ? awesome .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Sue! How sweet of you!!! Thank you for the offer. Even if we don't make it in for 10:30 maybe we will be in the city for noon? Watch some of the show and then go back to your place.
> 
> Liza...was gonna email you back....come meet us during the day! This way you can have "girl" time with us and then boyfriend time at night. Sounds like a perfect day to me!





uniquelovdolce said:


> sounds great i can work for half a day and then meet ya , so question ? what exactly is progressive ? whos going ? and how much is it ? and susan that is so sweet i would love to meet up with u , tammy and pat , how cool would that be ? and to meet tyler ? awesome .


Great!! Anyone who wants to come just let me know and we'll go from the hotel where the Progressive is taking place to my apartment. And Stacy if you and Marina want to come and bring the fluffs that's fine too. 
Liza - I'm so happy we can get together. I don't know all the info about the Progressive. Look thru the thread - there's some there but don't know if they charge for you to watch??? Carina or Stacy - do you know?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Great!! Anyone who wants to come just let me know and we'll go from the hotel where the Progressive is taking place to my apartment. And Stacy if you and Marina want to come and bring the fluffs that's fine too.
> Liza - I'm so happy we can get together. I don't know all the info about the Progressive. Look thru the thread - there's some there but don't know if they charge for you to watch??? Carina or Stacy - do you know?


Sue,

I believe that there is an admission fee... but I have no idea how much it is.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy, Pat, Liza and anyone else from SM coming on Friday to see, or be in, the Progressive - if any of you want to come back with me to my apt or neighborhood after the Progressive and before dinner it's fine with me. I'm a very short subway ride away from Penn Station...about 10 minutes tops. That way you won't have to just be hanging around until dinner. We could get in something simple for lunch (like pizza) and just relax. Of course you'd have to put up with Tyler for entertainment. :thumbsup:


 
OMG!!!! Have fun ladies and don't forget to take lots of pics!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> I believe that there is an admission fee... but I have no idea how much it is.


I agree, there is an admission fee but I also dont' know how much it is. Even in the judging program, it just says there is an admission fee but doesn't state how much it is. 

I have an extra admission ticket to Westminster on mon or tues, so let me know who wants it!

Sue, thank you so much for the offer to have everyone over at your apartment afterwards! i might leave my dogs there during dinner, if it is not too much of a problem. I get nervous leaving my dogs and being so far away (traffic wise) if I get the 'your dogs are barking' call from the hotel. They shouldn't bark but you never know!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The admission fee for the shows on Saturday and Sunday in the Hotel Pennsylvania is $10.00. I would think that Friday's show would be the same... right?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I agree, there is an admission fee but I also dont' know how much it is. Even in the judging program, it just says there is an admission fee but doesn't state how much it is.
> 
> I have an extra admission ticket to Westminster on mon or tues, so let me know who wants it!
> 
> Sue, thank you so much for the offer to have everyone over at your apartment afterwards! i might leave my dogs there during dinner, if it is not too much of a problem. I get nervous leaving my dogs and being so far away (traffic wise) if I get the 'your dogs are barking' call from the hotel. They shouldn't bark but you never know!


Shouldn't be a problem as long as they all get along together. Tyler loves other maltese. My DS is gone to DC that weekend and my DH might be home. He could be a dogsitter. LOL - I know he'll love that. I'm out eating and drinking and he's fluff sitting. Actually he loves dogs:wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey knowledgeable people: The show hours are 8am to 11pm, but most judgings are finished by 3-4pm. So what happens between 3-11pm? Something that is not on the show schedule? Do people goto the concession area then?

Anyone going to the Pre-Westminster Fashion Show?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

princessre said:


> Hey knowledgeable people: The show hours are 8am to 11pm, but most judgings are finished by 3-4pm. So what happens between 3-11pm? Something that is not on the show schedule? Do people goto the concession area then?
> 
> Anyone going to the Pre-Westminster Fashion Show?


For me on Monday, Marina is showing in junior showmanship at 3:30 then groups are later on (maybe 6ish?) Junior showmanship finals are tuesday night also - although I really don't anticipate Marina making it to the finals - it a very very very tough competition.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So here is wishing everyone LOTS of fun, laughter and enjoyment---plus big success to all who are entering! Do, please, take & post pictures so we can vicariously enjoy this big event! 
hugs from sandi & kitzel sends kisses


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

princessre said:


> Hey knowledgeable people: The show hours are 8am to 11pm, but most judgings are finished by 3-4pm. So what happens between 3-11pm? Something that is not on the show schedule? Do people goto the concession area then?
> 
> Anyone going to the Pre-Westminster Fashion Show?


The ring times for the class dogs are all set before 4pm- but some will go beyond that. For instance, Goldens are on the schedule to be judged at 3:00pm. In any given dog show you suppose 2 minutes per dog entered. Going by that. Goldens will take until 4:30 to be done. :shocked: 

There will usually be a break in which the judges and others can go get supper. Then everyone will come back for the big event. The one you see on T.V., that is the group judging. (At a normal dog show, there is no such break and group judging could begin as soon as all the dogs in the group have been judged in the classes.) 

The judging program says: 

Judging of Groups begins at 8:00 P.M on both days. 

Judging of Juniors Finals is at 7:30 P.M. on Tuesday.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the information!! I was very perplexed!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so excited for Marine and Stacy. Someone better take a camera (ok so everyone has a camera these days). I will be standing by for pictures. 
I hope the weather holds up and the airports stay open.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi everyone..sorry I'm so late to the party. Just haven't been around SM for a while. 

Yes there is admission but its usually not much. $10 sounds about right. 

And Tammy, last time there were vendors, but it was weird, the show was at the New Yorker and the vendors were at the Hotel Pennsylvania. This year I'm assuming (but not certain) that there will be vendors, but maybe they'll all be in the Hotel Pennsylvania. 

At any rate looking forward to re living BABCOCK without the suite (or the miserable marriot or Hilton whatever that hotel was).

Thank you Susan for your so thoughtful offer. I might bring Moxie for show experience...just not sure yet. Carina, do you know if I can? I'd have him in the carrier. And he'd be on a lead etc. Can we being dogs in? Anyone know. I didn't see anything on the Premium that didn't say we couldn't.

See you all soon. 
Leslie & Mox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Getting excited about the Progressive and Westminster. :chili::chili: So planning to go to the Progressive in the morning to see our Malts strut their stuff and then checking out the show and vendors. Then, after talking to a few people, plan on coming back to my apt probably around 1:30 or 2pm. Can anyone who is planning to come to my apt (whether or not you're making it to the show or the dinner) please PM me as soon as possible so I know who's coming, can get in some provisions and can get info to you (address, etc). I'm only 2 stops on the subway from the hotel. I figure some of us can go together from the Progressive so I can lead you Hope to see you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Getting excited about the Progressive and Westminster. :chili::chili: So planning to go to the Progressive in the morning to see our Malts strut their stuff and then checking out the show and vendors. Then, after talking to a few people, plan on coming back to my apt probably around 1:30 or 2pm. Can anyone who is planning to come to my apt (whether or not you're making it to the show or the dinner) please PM me as soon as possible so I know who's coming, can get in some provisions and can get info to you (address, etc). I'm only 2 stops on the subway from the hotel. I figure some of us can go together from the Progressive so I can lead you Hope to see you.


Susan, I will be there in SPIRIT only! Wishing you and all the ladies LOTS of fun. Take lots of photos for the rest of us. Sending love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Susan, I will be there in SPIRIT only! Wishing you and all the ladies LOTS of fun. Take lots of photos for the rest of us. Sending love.


Sandi - I'd give anything to have you there with us. Next time you have to visit the EAST coast. :chili::chili: I hope everyone's charging their cameras tonight!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Stacy..I'msure you'll be checking in when you get to NYC. If you need anything or want to know where things are email me, or FB me. I'll PM you my number. I'll probably be around all weekend. so hopefully I can see you then too.

safe trip....
Getting excited that it's finally here! hugs to Marina!

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Question: Why is the Bichon not in the Toy group?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Did the malts show already? Site says 10:15. Is it am or pm?


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

The malt that won best of breed didn't place in the toy group.


----------

